# Lane Tipton on the Centrality of Union With Christ in Theology



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a 7 1/2 minute YouTube video describing Dr. Tipton's ST 313 class at WTS-Philly. He presents the centrality and importance of Union with Christ more clearly than i have heard anywhere.

[video=youtube;zEFal5YTn64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEFal5YTn64&[/video]


----------



## dannyhyde (Jan 29, 2011)

My former neighbor while in Seminary!


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow. Thank you so much for bringing this to our attention. This video has been very beneficial. While I was watching this, I realized that this is very relevant to the ongoing "Law/Gospel distinction" debate, just as I believe that the difference between the Lutheran view vs. the Reformed view of the Third Use of the Law is relevant to that matter as well.

Now let me try to explain what I mean by highlighting some of the things that he says in this video:

Beginning at 2:46 he says:


> "*Many within the contemporary Reformed theological landscape move in a decidedly Lutheran direction.* What I mean by that is *they place Justification centerstage when it comes to the benefits of Redemption*. Justification is the central concern of the Christian life. And, I don't want to downplay the importance of Justification. It's certainly important to affirm that we're justified by grace through faith in Christ and that the imputation of his righteousness received by faith alone is the sole ground for our justification. *But that, if taken to be the center of the Christian life, the center of redemption applied, is woefully inadequate and misleading.* And, one way to try to get at that is this:
> 
> *That in Christ not only do you receive imputed righteousness by which you are beyond probation and forever an object of God's love. But you are also liberated to rise and walk in newness of life in Christ (Romans 6) and you are an heir of heaven. So that you are laying up treasures in heaven where moth cannot corrupt, where thieves cannot break in and steal.* You are situated in such a way that you are now transfered from the kingdom of darkness into the kingdom of light, as a justified, sanctified and adopted believer in Christ."


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 29, 2011)

From the HB

A friend pointed me to an interesting video by a WSC alumnus, now Associate Professor of ST in WTS (Phila), Lane Tipton. The video is meant to be a discussion of Calvin and his doctrine of justification. I was quite pleased to hear him say, “All of the benefits of redemption, whether we’re thinking in terms of justification, adoption, or sanctification, are mediated to believers by virtue of a Spirit-wrought faith that places them into union with the crucified and resurrected Son of God.” Amen! This is exactly what Calvin says and I think it’s good systematics (but these are two separate questions). Just after that Lane goes on to quote appropriately from Institutes 3.1.1 on the importance on union with Christ. Just after that, however, he makes an interesting claim that bears further investigation. Read more->


----------



## Oecolampadius (Feb 1, 2011)

Louis Berkhof, Systematic Theology, p.452-3.



> "The mystical union with Christ also secures for the believer the continuously transforming power of the life of Christ, not only in the soul but also in the body. The soul is gradually renewed in the image of Christ, as Paul expresses it, "from glory to glory, even as by the Spirit of the Lord." II Cor. 3:18. And the body is consecrated in the present to be a fit instrument of the renewed soul, and will at last be raised up in the likeness of Christ's glorified body, Phil. 3:21. Being in Christ, believers share in all the blessings which He merited for his people. He is for them a perennial fountain springing into everlasting life.
> 
> In virtue of this union believers have fellowship with Christ. Just as Christ shared the labours, the sufferings, and the temptations of His people, they are now made to share His experiences. His sufferings are, in a measure, reproduced and completed in the lives of His followers. They are crucified with Him, and also arise with Him in newness of life. The final triumph of Christ also becomes their triumph. Rom. 6:5,8; 8:17; II Cor. 1:7; Phil. 3:10; I Pet. 4:13."


----------

